# PST File import?



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

HI,

Does anyone know if you can import a pst file (Outlook) into Lotus
notes??


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You can't import PST files into Lotus Notes.
But you can Migrate from PST to NSF (Lotus Notes database).

Create a profile with the pst you want to migrate to lotus notes

When installing Lotus Notes, you have to install *Migration Tools* (custom Install).

Using Command prompt.
change directory to *\lotus\notes*
run file *NUPGRADE* with parameter 3
e.g
*d:\lotus\notes\nupgrade 3*

You'll be prompted for the profile of outlook


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

HI,

Think I got all that!! I will give you a shout if I have a problem!
Next question please ...What about bringing in a *.pab file??(Outlook)

Thanks...


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi, That worked a treat on my home PC
(running XP)

At work I use Windows NT, and my notes configuration is slightly
different (through a Lan etc) Basically I need to do the same, done a search for NUPGRADE, not found. Will I need the original disc to access this. I notice that it does have the "Migration Tools" options, but not what I am lookin for.
I did copy the Nupgrade application to my works PC to see if this would work, no joy ( can get the error messages if you like )
Can you advise again...


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

It would be good if you could get the error message, it should narrow it down a bit


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

I have copied the application to my work's PC ( Windows NT )
When clicking the icon to launch this program
**Error Launching NUPGRADE.EXE - Launch Parameters are either
missing or invalid, For Usage run 'NUPGRADE /?'

On My Lotus Notes Action Menu - Migation tools
(I have Two Options)

1. Archive Upgrade Procs
2. Convert Address Book

When using the RUN Command IE:
C:\Notes\nupgrade 3
Error Path not found....

Thanks


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Got a better idea, have a look at this page


----------

